# ser para tanto



## irene.acler

Hola a todos!
¿Cómo se puede traducir "ser para tanto" al italiano?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Elerien

hola, si escribes una frase entera donde encontraste ser para tanto, lo podemos entender mejo y ayudarte.
saludo


----------



## spanish-rose

Que buena pregunta : una frase ejemplo seria, 

Sea lo que te este pasando no puede ser para tanto . 
( en la situacion de que alguien este agobiado por algun problema , y uno trate de calmar a la persona haciendo ver que no es para tanto )
cual seria esa traduccion ?


----------



## irene.acler

No me acuerdo el contexto a decir la verdad..escuché esta frase en una película tiempo atrás...pero podemos tomar como ejemplo el de spanish-rose..

Se me occurre otro ejemplo: "arrepentirse no es para tanto"...


----------



## esteban

En la mayoría de los casos, necesitas un contexto previo para poder traducir bien esta expresión al italiano me parece. Se usa para dar a entender que ha habido una reacción excesiva o una actitud disproporcionada frente a un tema que no tenía por qué suscitar tanta polémica o que no era digno de tanto interés.
Si las críticas de cine no paran de hablar de lo buena que está la última película de un tal director, yo puedo decir "Esta película no es para tanto" (<=> a mí no me parece la gran maravilla esta película).

saludos


----------



## Necsus

esteban said:
			
		

> Si las críticas de cine no paran de hablar de lo buena que está la última película de un tal director, yo puedo decir "Esta película no es para tanto" (<=> a mí no me parece la gran maravilla esta película).


En este caso podría significar "non è poi granché/gran cosa"...


----------



## sabrinita85

Possibili traduzioni per _*No es para tanto*_:
_Non ne vale la pena
Non è (poi) così grave
Non è così male
Non è il massimo

_Ovviamente dipende tutto dal contesto.


----------



## esteban

Necsus said:


> En este caso podría significar "non è poi granché/gran cosa".


 
Sí. L'unico problema secondo me è che non fa capire, in questo caso, l'eccesivo merito che è stato attribuito al film dai critici...


----------



## claudine2006

Non es para tanto = Non è poi così grave.


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias a todos!


----------



## NoOrK

Ciao!

Volevo chiedervi un piccolo aiuto, e che io per sustituire questo barocchismo uso "*Non è per mettersi così* / *Non c'è bisogno di fare tutto questo casino*"

Che ne dite ?

Vorrei più proposte 

Grazie !


----------



## traduttrice

*Non esagerare!!!*


----------



## NoOrK

Wow!

Veramente veloce !

*Grazie*, vediamo gli altri usuari


----------



## Paulfromitaly

NoOrK said:


> "*Non è per mettersi così*


Mai sentito in vita mia.


----------



## NoOrK

No? Wow, appena prima di inviare il post, ho parlato con un amico per telefono e l'ho usata. Forse la regione ? (yo Bolzano)


----------



## Silvia10975

Sinceramente non l'ho mai sentita neppure io...
Direi: "non c'è bisogno di esagerare!".
Potresti metterla in un contesto per vedere come mi verrebbe naturale tradurla?
 Silvia


----------



## NoOrK

s10975 said:


> Sinceramente non l'ho mai sentita neppure io...
> Direi: "non c'è bisogno di esagerare!".
> Potresti metterla in un contesto per vedere come mi verrebbe naturale tradurla?
> Silvia



Potrebbe essere una frase che solo diciamo tra noi ? Forse, e che non so. Un esempio:

"Come butta? Tutto bene ?"
"Sì, sì, non preocuparti, ma..ieri mi sono veramente arrabiato"
"Con chi?"
"Quella ragazza! Non smeteva di rompermi i coglioni"
"No va...non metterti così..non lo fa a posta lo sai"

Como decía, es posible que únicamente lo utilicemos los amigos de nuestro grupito, de todas formas ahora lo tendré en cuenta por si me quiero dirigir a más gente. 

Ciau ciau_


----------



## Silvia10975

NoOrK said:


> Potrebbe essere una frase che solo diciamo tra noi? Forse, è che non so. Un esempio:
> 
> "Come butta? Tutto bene?"
> "Sì, sì, non preoccuparti, ma..ieri mi sono veramente arrabbiato"
> "Con chi?"
> "Quella ragazza! Non smetteva di rompermi i coglioni"
> "No va...non metterti così..non lo fa apposta (mejor que separado) lo sai"
> 
> Como decía, es posible que únicamente lo utilicemos los amigos de nuestro grupito, de todas formas ahora lo tendré en cuenta por si me quiero dirigir a más gente.
> 
> Ciau ciau_



En este caso yo diría "Non te la prendere così!"
Cuidado con las palabrotas  usa siempre 
Silvia.


----------



## NoOrK

Jejeje sí, sí  

No acostumbro a decir tantas, pero mira, era pra un ejemplo rápido.

Por cierto, la corección de "apposta", estoy interesado, si yo lo escribo separadito "*¿Es correcto?*"

Un saludin_


----------



## Silvia10975

Sì, es correcto también, pero se usa menos.
Si lo buscas en Garzanti p.e. te pone que antiguamente se usaba "a posta", pero ahora se prefiere "apposta".
 Silvia.


----------



## NoOrK

Okey ! Perfetto ! 

Allora _apposta._

Ci vediamo s10975


----------



## Malaia

"Non metterci così" ¿Querrìa tal vez decir: " no te pongas asì?"


----------



## NoOrK

Sí, exactamente, es que mis amigos (muchos ya) que hemos venido a españa, al final lo decimos así, una traducción algo vulgar.

Saludooooss_


----------



## Silvia10975

Ah! Entonces sería algo como "Dai, non fare così!", ¿verdad?


----------



## NoOrK

Olé! Perfecta ahora sí 

Bella, bella "*(ma)Dai, non fare così*"

Grazie s10975! Stai diventando la esperta dei boracchismi 

Grazie !


----------



## Silvia10975

Sì, se riesco a dare una mano, ben lieta!
Chiamami Silvia, ti prego, il mio nick sembra un codice fiscale.


----------



## NoOrK

Okey, Silvia allora.

Anche tu, se vuoi chiamarmi Dani, perchè il mio nick nel momento di scrivere è troppo confuso.

Ci vediamo_


----------



## martaaa

Hooola…
¿Cómo puedo traducir al italiano la expresión  “NO ES PARA TANTO”? Sigo oyéndola pero todavía no he encontrado una traducción que me guste (o que yo diría en italiano) ... 
Graciasss


----------



## martaaa

*O*k.... quindi traduce la nostra espressione 'non è la fine del mondo!'.
*P*erfetto, ho capito...
*U*n grazie a tutti quanti


----------

